# The big mantel in my old house



## dollarbill (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey all 
    Heres a pic of the Mantel in the  old  row house I live in . Of course I always over load them my wife says but I can't help myself .Got get back to working on my display case so I've got more room.As its time to start diggen my back yard up hehe. Thanks for looking and good luck diggen and finding to you all.
                 bill


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 13, 2008)

A few inks


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 13, 2008)

Top of my book self . Yep taken up all the space I can .


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 13, 2008)

A few inks and sodas . I just can't help myself .


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 13, 2008)

Can you post a photo of the whole mantel? I really like that design. I need to build one for the dining room and am collecting ideas.


----------



## annie44 (Dec 13, 2008)

What are the two partially labeled bottles in the last picture?  They resemble Saratoga type mineral water bottles....


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey Gunther and Annie 
 Thanks for the replies .Gunther I'll clean up around the hearth as I have lumber stacked there at the moment were Iam building my son a loft bed and get you a few pics .There are two other fire place in this home but  not as large or ornate as this one.Yes Annie one of those is a Congress water with a shoe ink label on it .The other is a three piece mold with a shoe ink label both from Cincinnati Oh. Heres a pic of the label on the Congress water bottle. Thanks for the replies 
   bill


----------



## annie44 (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for the picture, Bill.  It is known that the mineral water bottles were often re-used, but it isn't often that you find one with a label on it.  It looks great on your mantel.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 13, 2008)

HELLO BILL,
 WAS NICE TO GET A PEEK INSIDE . THANKS  YOUR MANTEL IS A BEAUTY I'LL LOVE TO SEE THE FULL VIEW ALSO. TAKE CARE. STAR*


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 13, 2008)

that is a gorgeous mantel Bill!  A true piece of American craftsmanship.   Interestingly the center sunburst is a Philadelphia cabinetmaker calling card... all though as we all know the sunburst design was very popular during the federal period...


----------



## glass man (Dec 13, 2008)

NICE BILL! WE GOT THE SAME PROBLEM,MY WIFE MADE ME TAKE SOME BOTTLES AWAY SO SHE COULD WATCH T. V.! CAN YOU BELIEVE THAT?[] I COULD SEE THROUGH THE BOTTLES,THEY WAS ALL AQUA,BUT IT IS HARD TO PLEASE SOME PEOPLE![] BEAUTIFUL BOTTLES AND MANTLE!


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 15, 2008)

Heres a pic of the whole mantel .As you see they have blocked it off and had run gas line into it .Which I dont use I use electric myself as its much cheaper at least here it is .


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 15, 2008)

That ones a bit blurrie .Lets try another.


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 15, 2008)

Heres a pic of the living room mantel .I know agian over loaded .All the fiire places are diffrent in the house and closed off .booboo as I would have liked to use them .THanks for looking and good luck diggen and finding to you all .And Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year all .
              bill


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 15, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Stardust (Dec 28, 2008)

THANKS AGAIN FOR THE EXTRA SHOTS  []  LOOKS LIKE A FUN HOUSE.


----------

